# How much to feed my 4.5 month old GSD..



## ruchika (Sep 13, 2010)

I think its time to get my puppy from 3 to 2 meals a day. The question is how much to feed in each meal? Right now she is having 3 and 3/4 cups of dry kibble (taste of the wild) a day...I think that might be a bit too much. Could that be a reason for her loose stools? She's on the smaller side (about 30 lbs right now)..so I'm a bit worried. She's had a history of loose stools and the vet thinks that's the reason she's a bit smaller. But she's healthy, very very active and no ribs showing. I don't know what to think. Also, how do you wean them off the mid day meal? Just give her smaller and smaller portions? Because she actually looks for food at that time...and will eat anything that comes her way...including pulling things off the counter.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I will leave puppies on three times a day feeding until six months or they start losing that lean look as they are growing so fast they need to eat more often. If you are having loose stools and she doesn't have worms, then I would suggest switching foods to something with different main ingredients than what you are feeding.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

i agree with Elaine about keeping her on 3 meals a day. she will let you know when she doesn't want it by not eating much of it (or any of it). with Cody that was around 7 months


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I prefer to feed 2 normal meals a day with a "snack" mid-day. Especially if she is at daycare. She will go up to the place I keep her food and wait for me to notice she is there. She only does that when she is hungry. And Uschi is 15 mths old. She is barely starting to put some weight on...but not much. Just see how your puppy does. I agree...she will let you know when you can start weaning her off the mid-day meal.


----------

